# ISO help/tips cooking rice on the stove



## jacco (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello,

I am a seasoned cook, but can't seem to cook rice on top of the stove. I have tried several "you tube" recipes and all have failed. Does anyone have a "foolproof" method you can share? I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Cooking4to (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I never heard someone have a problem with this, what is actually happening?

I never put much thought into it but heres how I do it..

Bring water butter salt to a boil, add rice and lower heat from high to medium, when it starts to bubble and boil again, lower the heat once more just so it settles down, but still simmers and crackles {still want steam but not a rolling boil}...  Now when the water is boiled off and the rice is softened up, remove it from the heat, cover it and let it sit for about 15 minutes in its own steam...


I guess your water to rice ratio could effect your results, or maybe the pan you use, I use a calphalon unison non stick and have no issues.  You need to kind of know your pan and stove, if you don't turn it down low enough the last time you can burn to the bottom of your pan, if you turn it too low the rice swells more and can turn super mushy before the water is boiled off...

Give us a little more info on what your method is maybe we can point out an obvious flaw...


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2015)

I usually make one cup of rice to one and a quarter cup of water or flavored liquid. C42 has told you the basic way to make rice. If you send us more information as just what you are doing, we can help you more. Just how does your rice end up being? 

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.


----------



## letscook (Feb 2, 2015)

I use this one and come out perfect  every time

Perfect Rice Recipe : Patrick and Gina Neely : Food Network


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2015)

What kind of rice are you cooking? Uncle Ben's has different rice to liquid ratio than say jasmine, valencia or forbidden (black) rice. Are you making a flavored rice or pilaf? Do you rinse the rice first?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2015)

This instruction is how I have cooked my rice since childhood, well until I got lazy and bought a rice cooker.  I've never used butter or oil in my rice.

How To Cook Rice on the Stove — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## jacco (Feb 2, 2015)

*Cooking Rice*

Hello again,

I am cooking plain long grain white enriched rice and using a ratio of 2 cups of water to 1 cup of rice as recommended on the package. Bring the water to a boil, add the rice, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand 10 minutes, fluff with a fork and serve. The rice is gooey, gummy, and water is always left in the bottom of the pan. I am using a 2 quart stainless steel sauce pan with lid. Sorry I didn't provide enough information from the start, and thanks for the help.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 2, 2015)

jacco said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I am cooking plain long grain white enriched rice and using a ratio of 2 cups of water to 1 cup of rice as recommended on the package. Bring the water to a boil, add the rice, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand 10 minutes, fluff with a fork and serve. The rice is gooey, gummy, and water is always left in the bottom of the pan. I am using a 2 quart stainless steel sauce pan with lid. Sorry I didn't provide enough information from the start, and thanks for the help.



Rinse the rice several times until the water is clear before cooking. That should eliminate the "gummy" texture. Cook the rice covered until craters form and remove from heat for 20minutes still covered. You don't add salt to your rice? Some folks will drain the rice well before cooking and "brown" it in a little oil before continuing.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 2, 2015)

If you rinse the rice, you need to use a bit less water than what the directions call for unless you let it totally dry out.  Craig forget to mention that, usually about 1/4 cup less per cup of rice.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 2, 2015)

jacco said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I am cooking plain long grain white enriched rice and using a ratio of 2 cups of water to 1 cup of rice as recommended on the package. Bring the water to a boil, add the rice, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand 10 minutes, fluff with a fork and serve. The rice is gooey, gummy, and water is always left in the bottom of the pan. I am using a 2 quart stainless steel sauce pan with lid. Sorry I didn't provide enough information from the start, and thanks for the help.



This is exactly how I cook rice, but I use the handle end of the fork to check to make sure the bottom is dry or close to dry.
After 20 minutes stick the handle down into the rice against the side of the pot. Push a bit of rice to the side and see the bottom.
If there is water continue to cook.
You may be cooking it to low.  Make sure the water is bubbling throughout the complete cooking process and make sure its covered good.
Do not stir either except for in the beginning.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This instruction is how I have cooked my rice since childhood, well until I got lazy and bought a rice cooker.  I've never used butter or oil in my rice.



I only use butter or oil if I'm making a pilaf, then I lightly saute the rice before adding water.  I'll also saute some chopped onion and/or garlic with the rice.  

These days I mostly use brown rice, which takes more water and a lot longer to cook than white rice.  I usually have to cook it for about an hour and quarter and use 2½ -3 cups of water to 1 cup of rice.  

I also prefer my rice a little creamy when made as a side dish, so I will usually remove the lid and use a sort of risotto process for the last 15 minutes of cooking.   I don't have the patience to do it as risotto for an hour plus.


----------



## Cooking4to (Feb 2, 2015)

It seems you are not cooking long enough, and or too much water.  That seems like an easy fix, use a bit less water {shave a 1/4 cup} and cook a bit longer..  

I do not cover the rice until its off, while its cooking I leave it uncovered.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2015)

I cook my Jasmine rice (my favorite) exactly like PF and it's perfect every single time.

How To Cook Rice on the Stove — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## Katie H (Feb 2, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This instruction is how I have cooked my rice since childhood, well until I got lazy and bought a rice cooker.  I've never used butter or oil in my rice.
> 
> How To Cook Rice on the Stove — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn




I cook rice EXACTLY like this.  Have been doing so for years and have never had any problems.  Rice always turns out perfectly.

One issue I think people overlook is that they don't use a large enough pan with an appropriately-fitting lid.  Those two variables will definitely change the game.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I cook my Jasmine rice (my favorite) exactly like PF and it's perfect every single time.
> 
> How To Cook Rice on the Stove â€” Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn



I have to do significant adjustment on recipes like this, because we live at 4000 feet above sea level, and water boils at 204°.  Anything that requires boiling water to cook takes longer, and it always requires some trial and error to get it down.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2015)

jacco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a seasoned cook, but can't seem to cook rice on top of the stove. I have tried several "you tube" recipes and all have failed. Does anyone have a "foolproof" method you can share? I would appreciate it. Thanks.


(Shush! Is anyone listening? This is just between you and me so don't tell anyone.)

I cheat.

A mug of rice to 2 mugs of boiling water plus salt in a large bowl. Cover with Clingfilm, leaving a vent ( or a plate will do). Microwave on full (my m/wave is 850w - adjust for time if yours is different) for 10 minutes. Stand for a couple of minutes or until any remaining water is absorbed. 

"Perfick", (as Pa Larkin would say)

I can't get it right on the stove top either. It either burns or isn't cooked enough but the m/wave method always works for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

My rice turns out fine when cooked the traditional way on the stovetop, but I've been wanting to try Sara Moulton's method. Rather than measure water and rice, and adjust the burner and all that jazz, she treats it like pasta. She brings a large pan of water with a greater than water-to-rice ratio to a boil. Once the water is boiling, dump in the raw rice, return to a boil, and test after it has cooked as long as the directions say. If it is tender, drain and use. If it needs a bit more cooking time, just keep checking until it is just right.

Actually, tonight's planned dinner involves rice.  IF I can remember, I'll try this method tonight and report back.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Feb 2, 2015)

I used to do stove top, but much easier way I found.


Wash white rice until water is clear.  Just shy of 2 cups water to 1 cup rice.  In a stainless Dutch oven, bring to boil on stove top, cover and place in a 350 oven for 20 minutes.  No stirring, no checking, nada.  Perfect every-time.  Most brown rice takes at least 35 minutes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

*GA*, that's a great idea, but it's a lot cheaper to run a burner than an oven. I don't think I would try that unless I had something that had to be roasted/baked. I don't know what *jacco's* electricity rates are, but with our last bill I'm thinking that *Mad Cook's* microwave method looks pretty appealing!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been cooking rice in the microwave for at least 15 years; it works great and it can't overcook because the MW turns itself off. 

I've found that this method works perfectly: cook for 7 minutes, stir, cook for 8 minutes, done. If I don't stop and stir, it comes out crunchy. So you may need to experiment a little till it works with your equipment.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 2, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GA*, that's a great idea, but it's a lot cheaper to run a burner than an oven. I don't think I would try that unless I had something that had to be roasted/baked. I don't know what *jacco's* electricity rates are, but with our last bill I'm thinking that *Mad Cook's* microwave method looks pretty appealing!



Running a microwave for 10 minutes isn't all that efficient either.  It's the same as leaving a 60 watt incandescent light on for almost 2½ hours.  How that relates to an electric oven I have no idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2015)

"15 minutes", *GotGarlic*? Like the package time then? I'm guessing your time is for white rice. Have you played with brown rice in microwave, and would the time be the about the time on the package?

I still might try Sara Moulton's method today, just for the sport of it.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 2, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This instruction is how I have cooked my rice since childhood, well until I got lazy and bought a rice cooker. I've never used butter or oil in my rice.
> 
> How To Cook Rice on the Stove — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


 


Kayelle said:


> I cook my Jasmine rice (my favorite) exactly like PF and it's perfect every single time.
> 
> How To Cook Rice on the Stove — Cooking Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


 


Katie H said:


> I cook rice EXACTLY like this. Have been doing so for years and have never had any problems. Rice always turns out perfectly.
> 
> One issue I think people overlook is that they don't use a large enough pan with an appropriately-fitting lid. Those two variables will definitely change the game.


 
I also cook rice this way. I rarely look at bag directions.

I never rinse.
Only add butter if it is pilaf (may add butter on plate if desired)

AND I never do the 1/2 cup raw rice per person. I make 1 cup raw rice and 2 cup water (I measure salt in palm of hand about 1/2 tsp?) for 4 people.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "15 minutes", *GotGarlic*? Like the package time then? I'm guessing your time is for white rice. Have you played with brown rice in microwave, and would the time be the about the time on the package?
> 
> I still might try Sara Moulton's method today, just for the sport of it.



Yup, 15 minutes. I haven't looked at the package time in ages. I've never made brown rice because, amazingly enough, I can't eat high-fiber foods for medical reasons


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2015)

msmofet said:


> I also cook rice this way. I rarely look at bag directions.
> 
> I never rinse.
> Only add butter if it is pilaf (may add butter on plate if desired)
> ...



We must be twins, msmofet  I do exactly the same.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I have to do significant adjustment on recipes like this, because we live at 4000 feet above sea level, and water boils at 204°.  Anything that requires boiling water to cook takes longer, and it always requires some trial and error to get it down.




Growing up the hill in Laramie, WY (another 3000 ft), I had to adjust when I moved to a lower altitude, the recipe in the link is close to the one I found at the time. I messed up a lot of rice when we moved to Montana.


----------



## Addie (Feb 3, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My rice turns out fine when cooked the traditional way on the stovetop, but I've been wanting to try Sara Moulton's method. Rather than measure water and rice, and adjust the burner and all that jazz, she treats it like pasta. She brings a large pan of water with a greater than water-to-rice ratio to a boil. Once the water is boiling, dump in the raw rice, return to a boil, and test after it has cooked as long as the directions say. If it is tender, drain and use. If it needs a bit more cooking time, just keep checking until it is just right.
> 
> Actually, tonight's planned dinner involves rice.  IF I can remember, I'll try this method tonight and report back.



Sara publically admits that she is rice impaired. I admit, when I don't feel like fussing around on the stove, I use her method. It works out great. And I just may use it all the time from now on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

Addie, the Sara Moulton Method is *perfect!* I made Carolina Gold rice, which needs a bit longer of a cooking time (15-25 minutes). I checked it at 18, then got the sink ready to drain it and by the time I dumped it, it had cooked about 20 minutes. Himself said he couldn't believe how nice the texture was. I was happy with the ease of preparation.

I've always liked Sara Moulton and her common-sense way of cooking. Now, after cooking this batch of rice, I think I'm in love!


----------



## Addie (Feb 3, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, the Sara Moulton Method is *perfect!* I made Carolina Gold rice, which needs a bit longer of a cooking time (15-25 minutes). I checked it at 18, then got the sink ready to drain it and by the time I dumped it, it had cooked about 20 minutes. Himself said he couldn't believe how nice the texture was. I was happy with the ease of preparation.
> 
> I've always liked Sara Moulton and her common-sense way of cooking. Now, after cooking this batch of rice, I think I'm in love!



She got her start on TV on the Food Network. Then when they were looking to upgrade their image they let her go. She seems so much more relaxed on PBS. It is a pleasure to watch her. And when you send her an email she personally answers it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 3, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My rice turns out fine when cooked the traditional way on the stovetop, but I've been wanting to try Sara Moulton's method. Rather than measure water and rice, and adjust the burner and all that jazz, she treats it like pasta. She brings a large pan of water with a greater than water-to-rice ratio to a boil. Once the water is boiling, dump in the raw rice, return to a boil, and test after it has cooked as long as the directions say. If it is tender, drain and use. If it needs a bit more cooking time, just keep checking until it is just right.
> 
> Actually, tonight's planned dinner involves rice.  IF I can remember, I'll try this method tonight and report back.


Yes, I always used to use that method before I discovered the m/wave method and  always use it when I'm out of contact with a m/wave.

The advantage of the m/wave method is that I can ignore it and get on with something else and it doesn't fill my pokey little kitchen with steam.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 3, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Running a microwave for 10 minutes isn't all that efficient either. It's the same as leaving a 60 watt incandescent light on for almost 2½ hours. How that relates to an electric oven I have no idea.


Well, yes, probably, but it's still pennies and saves me a lot of aggravation. I'm fairly frugal when it comes to the "leccy" bill but sometimes convenience trumps economy and I don't know what it would cost to boil the water and then cook the rice on the top of the gas stove. Probably more than the m/wave.

We have to eat.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 3, 2015)

A lot of times, if the main course is going to take a good while, I'll start the water to boil, salt and add rice, cover, let it come back up to a boil and then turn off the burner and just let it sit while the rest of the dinner cooks.  If it sits for at least 20 minutes, though usually it sits longer, it will be perfectly done.  I've done this for years with Uncle Ben's and it's a TNT at our house.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 3, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> Welcome to the forum, I never heard someone have a problem with this, what is actually happening?



You'd be surprised. Basmati rice and I, we do not see eye to eye. It never comes our right when I do it. It is actually so stupid that it is simply funny. We have, (well had) this wonderful Indian neighbors and we were very close. She used to make the most perfect rice. she have shown me many times, I have written everything down and yet, basmati rice never comes out right when I do it. It is somewhat anecdotal. After many failures she came to my house once and told me to do step by step everything she does. We cooked the rice basically together, guess what, I bet you guessed it, rice did not come out. At that point I decided to give up. I have not made basmati rice since. BTW, I do not have problem cooking other types of rice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> A lot of times, if the main course is going to take a good while, I'll start the water to boil, salt and add rice, cover, let it come back up to a boil and then turn off the burner and just let it sit while the rest of the dinner cooks.  If it sits for at least 20 minutes, though usually it sits longer, it will be perfectly done.  I've done this for years with Uncle Ben's and it's a TNT at our house.



I'd completely forgotten that I used to do this long ago, back when my timing skills did not exist and no matter how hard I tried, all parts of a meal were never done at the same time. With the increase in our electric bill, I think I'll be doing it this way once again. Thanks for jogging my memory, medtran. It's the only part of my body that jogs anymore.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 23, 2016)

*bump*

Steamed Japanese Rice Recipe - Bon Appétit


[photo courtesy of Bon Appetit]

I was just reading this article and then a received an email on this as well, ya killin' me! I am presently in a rice-free-zone, but man, I could each and every one of these bowls of rice!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 23, 2016)

ooooo, hot rice topped with canned Tuna and Japanese mayonnaise


----------

